# Brush has stopped working



## richard c powers (Jul 14, 2017)

Unable to find what I have done wrong, but put all settings are at 50%. OS X 10.12.5 and LR 6.10. I have not found an answer to this problem as yet.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jul 15, 2017)

Post a screen-clip of the Brush Panel. It might give a clue for an answer.


----------



## richard c powers (Jul 15, 2017)

I-See-Light said:


> Post a screen-clip of the Brush Panel. It might give a clue for an answer.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jul 15, 2017)

Well your Brush is very very small  (4.7) and you are only applying a quarter stop exposure increase- Not surprising that the adjustment would be hardly visible to the eye!
The large feather (44) is also probably 'hiding' most of the small brush! as will be the lower flow and density.

Try- A much larger brush 10-15, same feather, Exposure +2, Flow=100, Density=100
You can delete a brush pin at any time, or modify the effect, when the brush pin has the black center spot.


----------



## richard c powers (Jul 15, 2017)

Thank you very much, the density and exposure seem to have been the problem. Where do I find out all the little details about LR 6 and all the nuances or do you just learn by trying. I don't particularly like that method. Also how do I remove the color overlay for the brush. I do not want it...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 15, 2017)

Press the 'O' key (overlay) to toggle the color overlay.


----------



## richard c powers (Jul 15, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Press the 'O' key (overlay) to toggle the color overlay.


Thank you Johan. Where may I find out all these little details about the tools and manipulation of such  for LR6?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 15, 2017)

There are a tonne of free (and otherwise) videos on the web. Just Google for Lightroom tutorials. Also, see the top of this page for an ad for Victoria's _Missing FAQ. _That's where I go when I need to find something out.


----------



## richard c powers (Jul 15, 2017)

Hal P Anderson said:


> There are a tonne of free (and otherwise) videos on the web. Just Google for Lightroom tutorials. Also, see the top of this page for an ad for Victoria's _Missing FAQ. _That's where I go when I need to find something out.


Thank you very much Hal. Perhaps I too shall someday know enough to help someone.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jul 16, 2017)

If you like online learning then in addition to the advice above, the Adobe guide is a start- 
Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Help | Lightroom User Guide

Julianne Kost has quality video tutorials at-
Lightroom Training Videos
Lightroom Tutorials by Julieanne Kost

Keyboard shortcuts are also helpful.  (Press Ctrl+/ for a quick view of shortcuts for the current Lr module you are working in)
The full list is in the full Lr help pdf.

For the Brush-
K  toggles the Brush on and off. Each press to toggle the brush 'on' starts a new brush.
O  toggles the overlay (mask) on/off
Shift+O  toggles through the available colors of the overlay.

Learning is 'fun' with Lightroom!


----------



## richard c powers (Jul 16, 2017)

I-See-Light said:


> If you like online learning then in addition to the advice above, the Adobe guide is a start-
> Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Help | Lightroom User Guide
> 
> Julianne Kost has quality video tutorials at-
> ...


Thank you again...I think those videos will help a lot.   "Follow the Light"


----------

